

Show hn : DIY - sit | stand | away - laptop workstation - was8309
https://sourceforge.net/p/frankenstand/wiki/frankenstand/
cost ~$100, consists of 2x4's, shelving standards, hinges, thick wire, clamps, high tolerance for poor skills!
======
pedalpete
That is a serious frankenstand,

Once I settle into a more permanent location, I'm going to get two height
adjustable stools, the air pressure cyclinder type, and put a desk on that
with a bar between the pressure switch so they both go up and down at the same
time.

That seems much less complicated than this one.

------
gregcohn
"Productivity."

~~~
was8309
do you mean i don't need to stand, or that there is a cheaper faster way to to
do this?

